# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  revoca opzione iva

## francescociccio

Egregi colleghi, 
un piccolo quesito....è urgente scusate se uso una discussione ad hoc...e se non ho visto una eventuale risposta dispersa in altre discussioni....contratto di locazione in corso al 4/7/2006 registrato per via telematica il 15/11/06 con opzione per l'applicazione dell'iva:è possiile oggi revocare tale opzione iva ? Il locatore che desideri revocare l'opzione come deve procedere?

----------


## maxrobby

Ritengo che tu non possa revocare l'opzione esercitata; forse si potrebbe fare alla scadenza naturale (ad es. primo rinnovo) del contratto di locazione. 
Infatti, l'opzione esercitata determina l'assoggettamento ad Iva del contratto, e sembra illogico pensare ad una durata minima o massima dell'opzione "svincolata" dalla durata contrattuale.
Al limite, potresti cessare il contratto in essere e registrarne uno ex novo.

----------


## francescociccio

grazie per la cortese risposta, anche se allo sportello dell'agenzia delle entrate mi hanno consigliato di presentare apposita dichiarazione cartacea, ma è una strada che mi lascia perlplesso...condivido il Suo parere!    

> Ritengo che tu non possa revocare l'opzione esercitata; forse si potrebbe fare alla scadenza naturale (ad es. primo rinnovo) del contratto di locazione. 
> Infatti, l'opzione esercitata determina l'assoggettamento ad Iva del contratto, e sembra illogico pensare ad una durata minima o massima dell'opzione "svincolata" dalla durata contrattuale.
> Al limite, potresti cessare il contratto in essere e registrarne uno ex novo.

----------

